# Any experience with Mgf?



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

Title states... anyone with experience on this? Usage, doses, when best to take (on/off cycle) etc


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

This again?


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> This again?


 Posted it twice and think it got removed because it was in the wrong section.. actually seen your comment bro


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

What the hell is the name of that product?

MGF IGF-1 E?


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

Lol yeah med tech


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Its probably standard IGF-1 LR3 peptide.

Read this 4 comment down.

Quote:

Is it worth it for anything?

I mean, does it actually do nothing for muscle gain as I have heard?

A:

no it gives an awesome pump and i suppose you could link the pushing of blood into a muscle to contribute in a round about way but actual creation of new muscle cells no, LR3 and Des type IGF-1 gives nothing .

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/296854-igf-lr3-worth-it-for-surgical-recovery/?do=embed


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Its probably standard IGF-1 LR3 peptide.
> 
> Read this 4 comment down.
> 
> ...


 Glad it was given to me, im sure my friend payed £50 for it aswell lol

How would i go about using it? Think its 5mcg vial


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Didn't know med tech did peptides too.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> Glad it was given to me, im sure my friend payed £50 for it aswell lol
> 
> How would i go about using it? Think its 5mcg vial


 To be honest I wouldn't bother with it.

You would be better off with:

mod GRF and GHRP 2

100mcg of each 3-5 times per day

there are studies suggesting each shot releases 1.1iu of your natural GH

bundle packages will make this cheaper again

http://www.peptidesuk.com/Combo-Packages/GHRP-2-Mod-GRF-30mg


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> To be honest I wouldn't bother with it.
> 
> You would be better off with:
> 
> ...


 Good call. I love sticking to the basics.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

thought op was talking about mgf peg , although the mod grf and ghrp 2 looks interesting, is that stack better then the mk677 sarm for growth hormone release


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

barksie said:


> thought op was talking about mgf peg , although the mod grf and ghrp 2 looks interesting, is that stack better then the mk677 sarm for growth hormone release


 Ah my bad, small picture and old eyes.

Any input on the @Pscarb @swole troll is PEG-MGF basically a longer acting version of IGF -1 LR3?

*PEG-MGF (Pegylated Mechano Growth Factor)* is one of my personal favorite peptides. In fact, it's the best variant of IGF on the market today when it comes to site growth. Specifically, it's a IGF-1Ec splice that's responsible for both damaged muscle recovery and satellite cell growth.




Table of Contents



1 Introduction


2 MGF vs PEG MGF


3 PEG MGF Explained


4 How does MGF work?


5 Doses and Usage



*Introduction*

For starters, think about muscle growth like putting together a large hormonal puzzle. The picture gets clearer once we understand that the puzzle is made up of pieces like DHT, Testosterone, GH, IGF and MGF. Some of these hormones are expelled by the liver as a response to damaged muscle tissue. For example, growth hormone helps release insulin-like growth factor. One of the variants of insulin-like growth factor is MGF, better known as mechano growth factor. In the past, you had to depend on your body to produce IGF or MGF naturally, but not anymore. Now that scientists have been able to isolate and reproduce these peptide chains, bodybuilders and athletes can recover faster and increase hypertrophy like never before.

*MGF vs PEG MGF*

Base MGF which is produced in liver and secreted into the blood stream, only lasts for about 5-7 minutes before it breaks down. This is the regular "base" MGF version that's not widely used due to the short half-life. Just as IGF-1 was modified to be IGF-1LR3 (the longer acting version), the same has been done with MGF. The additive polyethylene glycol was added to the MGF chain in order to give it a half life of several days!










Fig 1. MGF and IGF-1

*PEG MGF Explained*

When you are working out, you are breaking muscles down and the real growth happens when the muscle heals and cells are able to grow and increase in size. This is where PEG MGF can be utilized as an incredible recovery tool. PEG MGF can be ran as a standalone peptide post workout, but it's especially useful on recovery days. By injecting 200mcg bilaterally (subcutaneously or intramuscularly) PEG MGF will bind to receptors and actually help recover damaged muscle tissue better than IGF-1. PEG MGF has also shown to signal satellite cells close to the damaged muscle tissue to grow just as if they were a part of the damaged tissue cells. This means that damaged cells are going to grow larger and faster, but also it is going to grow cells near the damaged tissue. In simple terms, this means you're creating new muscle tissue while recovering the already-existing muscles. This is extremely helpful, considering that as you get older the ability to proliferate satellite cell regeneration decreases drastically. This leads to age related muscle loss, as you aren't able to create new muscle cells. This is where MGF comes in! Mechano growth factor directly increases the availability of muscle cell production; therefore, recovery times from damaged muscle tissue are going to decrease and muscle size is, in turn, increased.

*How does MGF work?*

If you have been training with weights, then you have already been using your own MGF that your body creates. IGF-1 is spliced due to its response to broken down muscle tissue and one of the splices produced is IGF-1Ec, better known as mechano growth factor. Basically, MGF is a version of IGF, specifically IGF-1Ec. MGF is an amazing variant that directly helps with the up-regulation of protein synthesis and nitrogen retention. This is why I think that PEG MGF is the best variant of the IGF-1 series. After you have broken down muscle tissue (post training), you can use the peptide PEG MGF and reap the benefit of its response to damaged muscle tissue. In addition, it will help you signal growth in nearby undamaged muscled cells. This gives it the unique ability to grow lagging body parts in areas where muscle growth is desired.










Fig 2. MGF vs. IGF-IEa

*Doses and Usage*

Using PEG MGF on cycle or off cycle, you are going to experience recovery that is far superior to any generic peptide available. Just like normal peptides, remember that PEG MGF comes in the form of a white delicate powder that needs to be reconstituted with bacteriostatic water and kept in the refrigerator.

PEG MGF does not need to be systematically administered because of its long half-life (several days). It will circulate your body binding to the receptors where muscle tissue damage has taken place. Administration should be timed post workout or on recovery days when you plan on resting. Since mechano growth factor is a variant of IGF-1, you do not want to use MGF pre-workout because it will have to fight for position with IGF-1 as they both try to bind to the same receptor. IGF-1 has a much stronger affinity to bind then MGF.

Rest days are the best way to get the most use out of PEG MGF, as you will have lower level of IGF-1 and the long lasting PEG MGF will have the ability to run the course of the body while you focus on recovery. I have personally ran PEG MGF and administered into the quad regions after very long sessions where my quads were ripped to shreds. The recovery time and muscle growth in those areas was noticed after one week of use. Duly noted was the recovery time after a 100+ mile ride. On the recovery day, I administered 200mcg of PEG MGF and rested. The following day muscles felt recovered and soreness was not present for the next training ride.

An insulin syringe needs to be used to inject subcutaneously or intramuscularly with a dose around 200-400mcg. Bilateral dosing can be used, but a single site administration will work just as well.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Not to my knowledge but I've never used mechano growth factor so not best person to ask


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

If it's med-tech chances are there's probably no active compound at all.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it's not a longer acting version of IGF-1LR3 mainly because IGF-1LR3 is a synthetic man-made version of IGF-1 which extends the life of IGF-1 so IGF-1LR3 is a longer version of IGF-1.

MGF is a variant of IGF-1 but its job is very different from IGF-1

IGF-1LR3 is useless for muscle creation all it gives is a pump, there is a protocol called micro-dosing that lends some evidence to pMGF or MGF but still its not all its cracked up to be.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

So if it's sub q pins for tv peg version. Does it need to be around the muscle group you want help with

Thx


----------

